# is my pigeon female or male?



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

okay so, i have a 4 year old mixed Indian fantail pigeon. I think its a female so i named her bubbles, but it bites and plays around a lot. When it was a month old, its partner was killed by a cat in front of its eyes and it was also attacked but it survived.Since then it has become a very angry bird and does not want to mate with any other pigeon. It does not interact with females and runs away from males who try to mount on it, only bites and moves around in circles when attacked.
So can you tell if its a male or a female.?
here are some of its pictures
click this link-http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]…

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7377982052/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7377987276/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7377858690/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7377985580/in/photostream/


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Beautiful bird.
Could be female, but it's hard to tell. Anyways, from what you describe, I think it's a she.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

diva1 said:


> okay so, i have a 4 year old mixed Indian fantail pigeon. I think its a female so i named her bubbles, but it bites and plays around a lot. When it was a month old, its partner was killed by a cat in front of its eyes and it was also attacked but it survived.Since then it has become a very angry bird and does not want to mate with any other pigeon. It does not interact with females and runs away from males who try to mount on it, only bites and moves around in circles when attacked.
> So can you tell if its a male or a female.?
> here are some of its pictures
> click this link-http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]…
> ...


If the fantail is a new bird to the group it takes awhile for them to settle in and perhaps find a mate if one is availible.. not sure what sex he/she is..but calling her a her for now does not hurt anything. some pictures of you're other birds and what kind of set you have may be of some help to see why she is not getting along in there also.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Possibilities*

I would guess that it is a she, based on your descriptions. You should attempt to tame the bird so that she becomes more friendly, or try to find her a mate she would like.


----------

